# Cormorant Roaster



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

On Saturday I took a trip to Cropredy Village near Banbury to pick up my new Cormorant Roaster.









It was great to meet Johan and Tazelle and to see my roaster waiting for me to do a roast, the machine looks amazing, really top quality with excellent detail to the finish. While waiting for the roaster to warm up Johan explained the roaster to me and how It works.

We roasted 500g of El Salvador Finca San Ernsto, 1st crack is easily heard and the beans were dropped at the start of 2nd crack which was at just after 11.30ish I think. I was trying to take everything in and It was all over too soon.

I'm really happy with the Roaster and looking forward to my 1st roast on my own. Johan also had a few Roasters lined up getting ready to be shipped to their new

owners, and I know they'll be very happy.

I cant seem to upload any pics at the moment, I'll try later.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Exciting times @iroko, looks like the Today's Roast thread readers will be suffering upgraditus very soon indeed!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking forward to firing up the roaster soon, just need to source some bits.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally managed to post some pics from a tablet, no idea why their the wrong way round.

@Glenn, any Idea why I cant post pics through the forum, I keep getting upload failed. Thanks.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

This was the roast from picking up roaster.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

How much is this roaster? I think my eight year old Gene is going to need to be replaced soon!!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

It's £1395, Their seems to be a lot of interest in the roaster. I think this batch has already sold out. you could email Cormorant to find out.

I know I'm going to enjoy this roaster, 1st crack is heard easily.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try the basic uploader

It works more often than not


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Try the basic uploader
> 
> It works more often than not


I use the basic one, i'll keep trying. Thanks Glenn.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

iroko said:


> I use the basic one, i'll keep trying. Thanks Glenn.


Roaster envy here!

Re photos on their sides. I recall when I first joined I encountered this. I found if you made a small edit to the photo it seemed to make it stay put. As for uploading the basic uploaded is usually ok, but if you are using a phone then TapTalk is great for forums and photos. @joey24dirt converted me!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That looks the business!


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That looks the business!


Never was a truer word spoken


----------

